# Eravamo in sei!



## Wilson Díaz

Salve:

Ascoltando un podcast sulle vacanze che ha fatto una donna nell'Alto Adige, sento la seguente frase, la cui preposizione non capisco la sua funzione. Siccome parlo spagnolo, non usiamo essa. Ecco perché faccio questa domanda che mi è sorto:

*La macchina era strapiena,  considerato che, con Giada, il nostro cane, eravamo in sei!*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Quale preposizione?


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Eravamo IN sei


----------



## francisgranada

Non sono madrelingua, quindi solo un'osservazione: temo che non esista una risposta "universale" alla tua domanda ... In altre parole,  a seconda della lingua concreta, in generale ci sono delle soluzioni differenti per esprimere l'idea di "in sei" (anche nel caso delle lingue di origine comune). Qui mi fermo, per non essere OT ...

Però avrei una domanda a proposito: Sarebbe_ del tutto_ inaccettabile/sbagliato dire in italiano "... eravamo sei!", p.e.  in questo contesto concreto?


----------



## lorenzos

Se sia sbagliato non lo so, so che si dice:
_In macchina eravamo in cinque.
Alla cena eravamo in sette.
Alla riunione eravamo in otto._
ma
_I presenti alla riunione erano otto, poi è arrivato Luigi ed erano in nove._


----------



## bearded

E' un modo di dire italiano: essere _in _un certo numero, per dire ''consistere in un gruppo composto da un certo numero''. Si può anche domandare (ad es. lo fa un cameriere in un ristorante, quando vede entrare parecchia gente): in quanti siete?
Analoghi modi di espressione esistono in alcune altre lingue (ad. es. tedesca), come dice francisgranada: ma non possiamo citarli qui nel forum 'solo italiano').

@ francis: ''eravamo sei'' non è scorretto, ma è meno ''idiomatico''.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni fatta da voi.


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> Se sia sbagliato non lo so, so che si dice:
> _In macchina eravamo in cinque.
> Alla cena eravamo in sette.
> Alla riunione eravamo in otto._
> ma
> _I presenti alla riunione erano otto, poi è arrivato Luigi ed erano in nove._




Secondo me, se dicessi: "eravamo otto" ci si aspetto l'elenco degli otto presenti (Mario, Gino, Pino ecc....) poi sono arrivato io e siamo diventati 9 (Mario, Gino, Pino....e Luigi) ;-)

Se invece dici erano in otto, non ci si aspetta l'elenco dei presenti.

In ogni caso quello detto da BM è valido, a mio modo di vedere


----------



## Wilson Díaz

A proposito di questo dubbio, nel dizionario dove di solito cerco le espressioni appare che il verbo *essere *proseguito da un numero qualunque dev'essere unito con la preposizioni IN. Non so se sia una regola, e questo mi fa pensare nelle piccolezze che fa all'italiano diverso dello spagnolo.


----------



## olaszinho

Wilson Díaz said:


> questo mi fa pensare alle piccolezze che fa dell'italiano una lingua diversa dallo spagnolo



L'uso delle preposizioni o delle particelle pronominali _ci e ne_ non sono piccolezze. Sono l'ABC di una lingua. Le differenze sono tante, una volta che si approfondisce lo studio della lingua.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> @ francis: ''eravamo sei'' non è scorretto, ma è meno ''idiomatico''.


Grazie.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

olaszinho said:


> L'uso delle preposizioni o delle particelle pronominali _ci e ne_ non sono piccolezze. Sono l'ABC di una lingua. Le differenze sono tante, una volta che si approfondisce lo studio della lingua.



Hai raggione! Non mi referisco però alle piccolezze come se fossero cose che non vale la pena studiare, se non come dettagli che dobbiamo tenere presente per poter distinguere una lingua dall'atra.


----------



## Igor89

Ciao,
l'uso di "in" è corretto, quando si omette è molto spesso seguito da un'altra frase ("eravamo 6 quelli che...; erano 8 quelli che non volevano andare al cinema)


----------



## lorenzos

giginho said:


> Secondo me, se dicessi: "eravamo otto" ci si aspetto l'elenco degli otto presenti (Mario, Gino, Pino ecc....) poi sono arrivato io e siamo diventati 9 (Mario, Gino, Pino....e Luigi) ;-)
> Se invece dici erano in otto, non ci si aspetta l'elenco dei presenti.


Avevo scritto "I presenti alla riunione erano otto, poi ..."


----------



## dragonseven

Wilson Díaz said:


> [N]el dizionario dove di solito cerco le espressioni appare che il verbo *essere *proseguito da un numero qualunque dev'essere unito con la preposizioni IN. Non so se sia una regola


 No, non credo sia una regola, piuttosto una variazione grammaticale. 
Attenendomi prettamente a quanto sopra, a mio parere, il verbo «essere» quando è seguito da una preposizione assume una diversa valenza.
Ad esempio, dire «essere solo» o «essere *da* solo» non hanno medesimo significato.
Nel caso in questione, «essere *in* +_numero_» ha valore quantitativo pur mantenendo in parte un valore modale. Credo si definisca un'espressione marcata, la quale dà specificazione di «appartenenza».
"Eravamo *in *sei" può essere letta come 'eravamo *in* un gruppo di sei', 'ero *in *un gruppo di sei' (con valenza di persona sia plurale sia singolare, di ogni singolo); o, in maniera perifrastica, 'eravamo andati/venuti *in* sei'.
Cose, quest'ultime, che non valgono nel caso di «eravamo sei».

Mie impressioni.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Di solito si può dire:
- oggi siamo tre
Oppure
- oggi siamo in tre.

Ma con una lieve differenza. Se indichi un numerale come nome del predicato, dai una semplice indicazione contingente, che in molti casi è solo un dato di fatto, ma può essere diversa dall'abituale:
"Di solito siamo *in cinque,* ma oggi siamo _solo tre._ C'è  un tavolo per noi?"

In un certo senso vale la connotazione di gruppo precostituito o abituale, come detto.
"Stasera abbiamo il poker ma forse Mario non c'è,  quindi non saremo quattro. A che si può giocare in tre?"

I due modi nel linguaggio parlato sono intercambiabili quasi sempre.
"Andiamo al cinema, quanti siamo?"  "Beh, siamo in nove, ma Michelino è piccolo, possiamo comprare otto biglietti."


----------

